# 40 cal carbine choice



## brothershaw (Jul 13, 2007)

For those with handling experience what would you choose?

a- hi point 4095
b- kel tech su2000 in 40 cal
or 
c- glock 40 cal with mech tech ccu


cx storm was original choice but became aware of some other options, I have heard good and bad about the kel tech and the hi point and not much about the mech tech


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 16, 2007)

In our local 3 gun match a couple guys are shooting Mech-Tech uppers on their Limited Glock lowers and they seem to be working well. If you already have a Glock this would be the way to go.  You will be handicapped on capacity with the Hi Point. Only bad thing I've heard about the SU2000 is from a left-handed shooter, brass would fly back into his face, but this probably can be fixed by tuning the extractor. I think the SU takes Glock mags and can fold down but I question its durability.

Personally...I choose none of the above and went with a 9mm AR15.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not familiar with the Hi Point .40 carbine, but have had a good bit of experience with its 9 mm cousin.  

The Hi Point carbine was surprisingly good, and had good accuracy even out to 50 yards.  The trigger felt awful, and the whole gun had a really cheap feeling to it, but surprisingly, it was reliable, even with hollowpoint loads, and did th ejob.  

The Kel-Tec Sub2000 is of better construction, though, and offers more choices in terms of what you can use with it.  Being able to use a 15 round Glock 22 magazine makes it very convenient if you already have a Glock 22.  Also, being able to fold it and store it in an ordinary briefcase is a plus, especially when you're running out of trunk space.  

The AR-platform pistol caliber carbines are fantastic, and this is where I really like Olympic Arms' K9 series.  Being able to use those factory 31/33 round Glock magazines is a real plus in this case (with the K9-GL model).  The only disadvantage is that you're looking at a 9 mm carbine, but from what I can see, out of that longer barrel, you're already getting better than .357 magnum performance.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 17, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> The only disadvantage is that you're looking at a 9 mm carbine, but from what I can see, out of that longer barrel, you're already getting better than .357 magnum performance.



9mm out of a carbine can also be viewed as an advantage. You can stuff more rounds of 9 than 40. While the velocity increase isn't as great as other pistol calibers I am able to get 1450+ fps out of my handloads with a 124g hollowpoint and still haven't experienced any signs of overpressure so I could push it even higher. With slower burning powder I'm going to see how fast I can get a 147 grainer going. Probably a better choice than 40SW would be a 10mm carbine. Same capacity and better velocity increase. I think Olympic makes uppers in 9, 40, 10 and 45 if i'm not mistaken. I went with a 9mm RRA/Colt pattern myself.

Here is a good article on choosing a defensive carbine
http://www.mattburkett.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=79&Itemid=2


----------

